# Getting a tank made?



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I am looking to get a drilled 50g tank. Any suggestions on where to get one made, or if it would be better to buy one from Big Als (or another LFS) and get it drilled somewhere (don't want to do it myself as I am sure I would crack it).
Thanks


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

You could try John at NAFB, he can make one for you.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Define better?  

My current tank was built by NAFB and its nice. But the best looking tanks I have seen in glass are Miracles built.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

last time i was at NAFB - i was speaking to John while he was drilling a smaller piece of glass - guy definitely knows what he is doing.

Don't see a lot of 50 gallon tanks around (ime) - usually you see the 40 gallon breeders and the 65 taller 3 foot tanks.

John will drill a tank for you and put in a overflow - get a quote and compare with a custom made one.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. I will check out NAFB.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Miracles tanks (orangeville) is what i have used in the past. Derrick is the guy to talk to. He gave me a tour of his tank building factory.
I am building a 125 gallon tank with 5/8 glass and it looks good.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you look at the Hardware and Dry Goods section on this forum.

There are a couple of cube tanks on there. Here is one.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=214378

and another

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=214346

Will be much CHEAPER and I think they are already drilled, unless you really really want a NEW tank. I think there are pretty good options.

Good luck


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Getting a tank made*

Definitely miracles in Orangeville, my last two tanks have been made by them and they're great. The tour of the facility is worth the drive.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, I saw a couple of the cubes available. Unfortunately I already have all the other equipment (stand, sump, lights), and so I really just need the tank.

As for Miracles, it is my impression they are quite a bit more expensive than NAFB...is that correct?


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Getting a tank made*

I would look at the quality of both tanks. That's how I made my decision, I expect to keep the tank for a long time so I wanted something that looked good and was very well put together. Just my two cents.


----------

